# objekt verfärben => Weiß!



## Tackleberry (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte folgenden Ponpon  weiß färben, Verfärben würde ja mit Hue/Saturation gehen, aber damit geht kein weiß, oder doch? thx


----------



## cur (26. Juni 2003)

Hi..

..also ich würde es mal mit der "Selektiven Farbkorrektur" (Bild-->Einstellen) versuchen, und dort die Rottöne bearbeiten, und danach nochmal mit Helligkeit/Kontrast noch ein bißchen rumspielen, denke das sollte gehen..

cur


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tackleberry _
> *Hallo,
> ich möchte folgenden Ponpon  weiß färben, Verfärben würde ja mit Hue/Saturation gehen, aber damit geht kein weiß, oder doch? thx *



Hi,

zunächst mal zum Thema "Weiß" und "Farbe" .... Weiß ist keine Farbe und somit hast du auch keine Chance das mit Farbton/Sättigung zu realisieren. Da es sich um ein rotes Material handelt, kannst du versuchen im Bereich der Kanäle den Rot-Kanal zu markieren und dann erstmal diesen Kanal als neues Bild abspeichern. Wenn du dann diese Ebene duplizierst und die neue Ebene im Modus "Negativ multiplizieren" einstellst, anschliessend mit dem Regler für Helligkeit/Kontrast etwas experimentierst, kommt es dem Thema "Weiß" ein wenig näher....

Gruss
Trinity


----------



## nanda (26. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht wäre es einfacher, im Web ein Bild mit einem weißen Raschel-Dingensbumens zu suchen. Extrahieren dürfte einfacher gehen als Einfärben.

Zumal Du beim Einfärben Probleme mit den Reflexionen bekommen dürftest, die nach dem Umfärben schnell unnätürlich wirken können.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Juni 2003)

*Schneeweißchen und Rosenrot*

Also,
für die ganz faulen gibt's da

>Bild >Einstellen >Sättigung verringern.

Den selben Effekt hat man, wenn man im Dialogfeld 

>Bild >Einstellen >Farbton-Sättigung [hue/saturation]

den Sättigungs-Regler ganz auf nach links schiebt - und zwar bei "standard", nicht extra nur "Röttöne" auswählen.

Was wir sehen, ist das Bildchen, wie's ausschauen würde, wenn wir's einfach in den Modus Graustufen umwandeln würden - farblos halt.

Wem das zu grau oder zu trist ist, dem empfehle ich eine andere Vorgehensweise:

>Bild >Einstellen >Kanalmixer [chanel mixer - glaub' ich]

Wird das Kästchen "monocrom" angeklickt, erzeugt der Kanalmixr auch sowas wie ein Graustufenbild - jedoch als verrechnetes Ergebnis aus den Farbkanälen. Konkret zu schnallen, was dahinter steckt, ist nicht unbedingt nötig, einfach an den Reglern für Rot, Grün und Blau rumspielen, dann sieht man schon, was passiert.


----------



## Tackleberry (29. Juni 2003)

Kanalmixer ist genial! thx


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (30. Juni 2003)

*Och ...*

Gern geschehen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

du kannst dir auch mal 2 Videotutorials anschauen.
Das Erste zum Verständnis der Möglichkeiten und das Zweite für eine
ebenfalls recht einfache Variante. 

*1.* http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77764.html
*2.* http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials117141.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------

